

FYI: The entire new 'Cosmos' series is now on Netflix - josh-wrale

I binge-watched it all yesterday.  This is what all educational media should be like.
======
neves
Unfortunately it is just in the USA Netflix. Hope the rest of the world
subsidiaries get it soon (in their national languages!)

~~~
Pxtl
I think every Netflix Canada subscriber pays for Unblock US or other proxy
services.

~~~
glomph
Aren't there quite a few free unblockers?

~~~
Pxtl
You get what you pay for. Running a full proxy for a video streaming service
ain't cheap, so don't expect a good free product.

------
AdmiralAsshat
Awesome! I have been unable to watch it due to lack of TV signal.

Is the original available for viewing anywhere?

~~~
cvalleskey
It was available on Netflix a while ago, but it looks like it has been taken
down and I don't know when they might put it back up.

It's available to stream on Youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dADUBcoEEHw&list=PLBA8DC67D5...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dADUBcoEEHw&list=PLBA8DC67D52968201)

------
ozchrisb
Apparently Duck Dynasty is similar to Cosmos....

------
bjornlouser
whudder

